# Are US degrees accepted in Spain/EU?



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

Could someone please advise me if academic degrees from the US are accepted in Spain/EU? And how do I get them validated/officialized?

Is there a particular degree that is more easily accepted or are they all treated the same? I have a Bachelor of Science in Nursing (BSN) and a Master's Degree in Business Administration (MBA), both obtained in the US. I assume that one would need to have a license to practice as a care giver in Spain/Europe so validating my BSN probably is not very helpful (as I still don't have a license). I probably will just use my MBA (as it is a more versatile degree) and have it validated if that is a possible route.

Thanks.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm sure our U.S. spanish residents will be along shortly to reduce you to tears over the paperwork involved.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

The process is called homologación. 

It can be difficult to get your degree(s) legalized because they make sure your major is the same as a major in Spain. For example, I have a BA with a double major in Poli Sci and Hispanic Studies. In order to FULLY _homologar_ my degree, I would have had to go back to university despite the fact that I graduated with more credits than needed. Since I'm stubborn, I refused and only have a partial legalization - or "homologación a grado." So, in Spain's eyes, I just have a BA. 

You'll have to talk with alta inspección de educación for your region. They can guide you a lot better than I can. My process took 6 months since it's the "easy" route. A full homologación may take over a year. Make sure to ask if you must homologar both your grad and your undergrad degrees...


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

elenetxu said:


> The process is called homologación.
> 
> It can be difficult to get your degree(s) legalized because they make sure your major is the same as a major in Spain. For example, I have a BA with a double major in Poli Sci and Hispanic Studies. In order to FULLY _homologar_ my degree, I would have had to go back to university despite the fact that I graduated with more credits than needed. Since I'm stubborn, I refused and only have a partial legalization - or "homologación a grado." So, in Spain's eyes, I just have a BA.
> 
> You'll have to talk with alta inspección de educación for your region. They can guide you a lot better than I can. My process took 6 months since it's the "easy" route. A full homologación may take over a year. Make sure to ask if you must homologar both your grad and your undergrad degrees...


Ouch! I assumed, or rather, hoped that since the US is well regulated and known, a degree from here would be accepted with translation and some kind of certification. I have transcripts of the courses taken but I guess that is of no help. No way I will go back to school just to get a degree at this age (OK, I am not that old but still).

How do people outside of Spain find a professional job if their degrees are not readily accepted? We are lucky not to depend on employment while taking our sabbatical there but I would like to work my way into the system so if we love the new way of life, we have an option.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Nope. There are a lot of things here that are "not easy" to get legal. (Eg. driver's licenses). 

You will definitely need transcripts and the degree itself with the Apostille of the Hague but don't get fresh copies until you are going to begin the process because they can only be x-number of months old. You might not need to go back to school, but I was going to have to do at least a year of course work to make my degrees "equal" to a Spanish one. Oh well. 

Regarding your question, it depends on the field. For example, I needed my degrees legalized because at some point I may want to work in public education. I think that as long as the field you are going into is in the private sector and you don't need an official license to practice, you might not need your degree legalized.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kimuyen said:


> Ouch! I assumed, or rather, hoped that since the US is well regulated and known, a degree from here would be accepted with translation and some kind of certification. I have transcripts of the courses taken but I guess that is of no help. No way I will go back to school just to get a degree at this age (OK, I am not that old but still).
> 
> How do people outside of Spain find a professional job if their degrees are not readily accepted? We are lucky not to depend on employment while taking our sabbatical there but I would like to work my way into the system so if we love the new way of life, we have an option.


US citizens find it very difficult to work here anyway as they have to prove that their work cannot be done by an EU citizen before they are given a visa, which usually means getting sponsered by a company directly.
elenetxu (and others) will be able to give you more info if you need it.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I looked into getting mine validated years ago but didn't go through with it. I have a BA in Spanish Language and Lit, and as is the case with most US liberal arts degrees I had studied a variety of courses from Don Quijote and Neruda to biology and economics. When I talked to someone at the ministry of education about the homologación she said that they would only consider the courses directly related to Spanish Language and Literature, of which I only had 12. Even if they were all validated that would add up to not even half of a degree here. So as I said, I didn't go through with the process, because half a degree was worthless to me and I had no plans of going to Spanish university to finish it up. Besides, it was going to be expensive (can't remember how much??) and they said it could take years. 

Not having a recognized degree closes doors to me for the public sector but the private sector is free to consider hiring anyone they wish. In fact the job I have (language academy teacher) requires its teachers to have a degree and they were fine with my US degree. 

Unfortunately, as Pesky said it is very hard for Americans to get the necessary visa to work here. I can work because I'm married to a Spaniard.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> US citizens find it very difficult to work here anyway as they have to prove that their work cannot be done by an EU citizen before they are given a visa, which usually means getting sponsered by a company directly.
> elenetxu (and others) will be able to give you more info if you need it.


Sorry, typo.
Sponsored


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

Thanks for posting, Kalohi. I had been thinking of homologating my liberal arts degree as well, but you might have saved me some time and money.

I agree with your point about the private sector. My OH, who is non-EU with a doctorate, works for a private entity and didn't have to homologate.

Kimuyen, here are a couple of sites about the process:

Homologation of U.S. University Degrees in Spain | Embassy of the United States Spain

Getting a university degree recognised in Spain < Higher Education | Expatica Spain


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

How wonderful and uncomplicated is life, when you are an uneducated old Git, with no qualifications whatsoever


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Brangus said:


> Thanks for posting, Kalohi. I had been thinking of homologating my liberal arts degree as well, but you might have saved me some time and money.]


If you're really interested you might want to make a few inquiries. Things very well might have changed since I tried to do it, which was a good 10 years ago. From your second link it sounds like they've now added an "easier" homologación that might just be granted to a US liberal arts degree.


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

kalohi said:


> Not having a recognized degree closes doors to me for the public sector but the private sector is free to consider hiring anyone they wish. In fact the job I have (language academy teacher) requires its teachers to have a degree and they were fine with my US degree.
> 
> Unfortunately, as Pesky said it is very hard for Americans to get the necessary visa to work here. I can work because I'm married to a Spaniard.


Thanks for sharing this. It is good to know that I do have a chance with private sector when the time comes. My husband holds an Irish passport so we will get residencia through that route and will not rely on work visa to stay in Spain. My husband did not plan for this but his MBA is from a university in Scottland so hopefully this makes it easier for him.


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

elenetxu said:


> Nope. There are a lot of things here that are "not easy" to get legal. (Eg. driver's licenses).
> 
> You will definitely need transcripts and the degree itself with the Apostille of the Hague but don't get fresh copies until you are going to begin the process because they can only be x-number of months old.


Yes, I read some horror stories about getting a driver's license in Spain  . This is definitely an adventure that we are barcing ourselves for.

Was hoping education would be different. Thanks for sharing your expenrience. I will get the degrees Apostilled when we get the marriage and birth certificates done just before we leave.


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

Brangus said:


> I agree with your point about the private sector. My OH, who is non-EU with a doctorate, works for a private entity and didn't have to homologate.
> 
> Kimuyen, here are a couple of sites about the process:
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the links!


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

Hepa said:


> How wonderful and uncomplicated is life, when you are an uneducated old Git, with no qualifications whatsoever


You know, becoming an "old git" is really a goal for us all. . Not so sure about the "educated" part. As you see, it is just an instrument to get a job.

How wonderful and uncomplicated life was when I made $5,000 a year and had no degree at all! Things started going downhill once I got a piece of paper that said I graduated from such and such...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kimuyen said:


> Thanks for sharing this. It is good to know that I do have a chance with private sector when the time comes. My husband holds an Irish passport so we will get residencia through that route and will not rely on work visa to stay in Spain. My husband did not plan for this but *his MBA is from a university in Scottland so hopefully this makes it easier for him.*


in the private sector he'll be fine, as would a degree from anywhere if the company chooses to accept it

in the public sector he'll still have to have it homologated


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

" Homologated", What a wonderful word. Only ever used in the outside world to ensure that your motor racing equipment met the standards required. Now I find that I use it on a daily basis. :Cry: :Cry:
:rolleyes2:


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

I hate that homologated sets off my "SPANGLISH BAD" chip. I now see it's a real word...


----------

